# Bremont for Women??



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

So as some of you have figured out, I love Bremont! One little problem...not sure which watch a woman could wear too. With the exception of my Girard Perregaux- Vintage 45, I wear mens watches.

So, basically I am asking for a little input here. What do you guys think? Could women rock a Bremont? If so, which one?

Thanks!
-Anna


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

I think an MBII wouldn't be too bad...

cheers.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me:


BC-S2 on green leather by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Like both of those options. 
Messing around and looking at the BC-F1/SP with a white strap...? Too weird maybe...errr
orr BC-S2/ White with white strap....hmmmm think I might like that more. 
-Anna


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

I'd happily wear any of the BC models. The MBII and SuperMarine are too large for me, but I like both a lot and would certainly wear them if they fit. The ALT1-P and -Z are too masculine for my tastes - big and busy-looking. I like the ALT1-C better, but again it's too big for me.

But yeah, I'd wear a BC. In fact, I've got the BC-F1 (silver dial, not sure about strap vs bracelet) on my short list of want-to-buys.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you wear your BC on a strap? I've got really small wrists so I think the BC might be the way to go...now all I need to do is convince the husband of this must have purchase  lets see...... 150 days until christmas  hehe

-Anna



coastcat said:


> I'd happily wear any of the BC models. The MBII and SuperMarine are too large for me, but I like both a lot and would certainly wear them if they fit. The ALT1-P and -Z are too masculine for my tastes - big and busy-looking. I like the ALT1-C better, but again it's too big for me.
> 
> But yeah, I'd wear a BC. In fact, I've got the BC-F1 (silver dial, not sure about strap vs bracelet) on my short list of want-to-buys.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to try on the BC, let alone buy it! I'm planning to hit the local Tourneau soon to see how the various models fit. I have a tiny wrist (6"), and am continually surprised by what does and does not fit. Last week I tried on a 42mm chronograph with bracelet that looked massive in the showcase but fit beautifully thanks to slightly curved lugs. Tried on a 42mm diver from the same manufacturer, and the lugs stuck out like awnings. How will the Bremonts fit? Who knows?

I prefer the look of the BC-F1 with the bracelet, but it might be overwhelming on my wrist. I don't really like the contrast stitching on the strap (a bit too informal and masculine for me), but hey, that's what aftermarket straps are for. The silver dial BC-F1 would look awesome on a dark navy blue or forest green leather strap. Ooh, or maybe a deep claret red...


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

A bit of mustard yellow perhaps?


BC-S1 by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

UMM YES PLEASE!! LOVE that combo!!

-Anna 



Noodlefish said:


> A bit of mustard yellow perhaps?
> 
> 
> BC-S1 by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

When you go, if you dont mind, let me know what you think after you try them on.

-Anna 



coastcat said:


> I haven't had a chance to try on the BC, let alone buy it! I'm planning to hit the local Tourneau soon to see how the various models fit. I have a tiny wrist (6"), and am continually surprised by what does and does not fit. Last week I tried on a 42mm chronograph with bracelet that looked massive in the showcase but fit beautifully thanks to slightly curved lugs. Tried on a 42mm diver from the same manufacturer, and the lugs stuck out like awnings. How will the Bremonts fit? Who knows?
> 
> I prefer the look of the BC-F1 with the bracelet, but it might be overwhelming on my wrist. I don't really like the contrast stitching on the strap (a bit too informal and masculine for me), but hey, that's what aftermarket straps are for. The silver dial BC-F1 would look awesome on a dark navy blue or forest green leather strap. Ooh, or maybe a deep claret red...


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! I wonder how a dark-ish pumpkin orange would look?

For the life of me, I can't color-coordinate the salmon pink dial with anything but black or the bracelet. It's such an odd color in photos, more of a light peach than pink. I can't imagine how it looks in the real world. 

What's the case height on the BC-S1?


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Will do. I'm spending the precious few weeks before mid-August at various ADs, trying on watches and sorting out my list of possibilities. I'm due to complete my masters degree next spring if I don't implode first, and this is pre-shopping for my graduation present. After a summer learning statistics in prep for the research project, well, I need the incentive to keep my spirits up...

If I remember to take photos, I'll post them!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

The case height of the BC-S1 is 11.25 thick.
-Anna 



coastcat said:


> Gorgeous! I wonder how a dark-ish pumpkin orange would look?
> 
> For the life of me, I can't color-coordinate the salmon pink dial with anything but black or the bracelet. It's such an odd color in photos, more of a light peach than pink. I can't imagine how it looks in the real world.
> 
> What's the case height on the BC-S1?


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

I met a woman at a Bremont gtg in CA. She was wearing an -S1 in black, IIRC. She claimed to have a Norton LE too.

At first glance, the BC in pink would be best for a lady. But, as mentioned before, it doesn't go with anything. I would think that a creme Alt-1C would be best *IF* the size was not too big of an issue. I know a VERY petite female coworker ( she is maybe 5' tall, 100#-ish and with what I guess are 6" wrists... maybe a tad smaller, even...) who alternates between a TAG/Heuer Link ( for men ), a man's Rolex Date-date, and an Omega AT. She pulls it off pretty well, IMO. The point being, never say never when it comes to watch size. In fact, I think women can get away with a larger watch more easily than a man. Just my .02.

As an alternative to the Alt-1C, I'd suggest a BC-S1 in white or a BC-S2 in green/black.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea I am really testing out the bigger watches. At the moment I am wearing my husbands LW with the case being 49x46. Would think that was huge but I am loving it.

-Anna 



mattjmcd said:


> I met a woman at a Bremont gtg in CA. She was wearing an -S1 in black, IIRC. She claimed to have a Norton LE too.
> 
> At first glance, the BC in pink would be best for a lady. But, as mentioned before, it doesn't go with anything. I would think that a creme Alt-1C would be best *IF* the size was not too big of an issue. I know a VERY petite female coworker ( she is maybe 5' tall, 100#-ish and with what I guess are 6" wrists... maybe a tad smaller, even...) who alternates between a TAG/Heuer Link ( for men ), a man's Rolex Date-date, and an Omega AT. She pulls it off pretty well, IMO. The point being, never say never when it comes to watch size. In fact, I think women can get away with a larger watch more easily than a man. Just my .02.
> 
> As an alternative to the Alt-1C, I'd suggest a BC-S1 in white or a BC-S2 in green/black.


----------

